# Problemi connessione....

## t_yorke

ho da poco installato gentoo ancora sto compilando programmi 

su debian avevo problemi di connessione 

e qui non sono cambiati per connettermi faccio "adsl-start" ma nn naviga se prima non gli do "route add default ppp0"

questo mi rende la linea molto instabile ogni tanto si blocca e devo digitare sempre "route add default ppp0"

su debian avevo migliorato un pò la situazione con questo consiglio 

 *Quote:*   

> #questo in /etc/network/interfaces
> 
> auto lo
> 
> iface lo inet loopback
> ...

 

su gentoo cosa posso fare, qualcosa di simile o ancora meglio risolvere il problema del tutto 

mi si disconnetteva lo stesso anche se pi\ raramente!

ps

ma quanto tempo ci sta a compilare openoffice?  ehehehe

pss

in questo forum i tasti della tastiera sono diversi O.o

Edit by randomaze: sistemato un poco il bbcode

----------

## t_yorke

linux mi piace un pero la connessione mi serve non capisco 

su suse e windows non mi si disconnette mai invece su debian e gentoo continuamente 

mi potete aiutare se no sono costretto a passare a windows (e non vorrei)

mi dite se devo postare qualcosa che controlli posso fare 

per quello che so non so piu dove mettere mano

please

----------

## neryo

 *t_yorke wrote:*   

> linux mi piace un pero la connessione mi serve non capisco 
> 
> su suse e windows non mi si disconnette mai invece su debian e gentoo continuamente 
> 
> mi potete aiutare se no sono costretto a passare a windows (e non vorrei)
> ...

 

ti si disconnette o non risolve i nomi? 

posta un po di roba.. tipo il tuo /etc/resolv.conf il tuo /etc/conf.d/net ecc.. magari dai un ifconfig, altrimenti chi ti riesce ad aiutare?!

poi.. devi fare sempre una premessa.. il computer ha sempre ragione.. se qualcosa non va per forza e' colpa dell'utilizzatore. Almeno per quanto riguarda problemi di configurazione.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## t_yorke

si sono sicuro che la colpa sia mia  :Very Happy: 

no è che mi si disconnette penso che non risolve i nomi (anche se nn so bene che significa)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost ~ # ifconfig
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:A6:6C:DC:41
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nameserver 151.99.125.2
> 
> nameserver 151.99.125.3
> ...

 

di una cosa ne sono quasi certo nn è un problema di dns

----------

## fra

se risolve solo alcuni indirizzi e altri no potrebbe essere un problema di mtu troppo elevato. adesso vedo che su eth0 è a 1500 prova ad abbassarlo a 1438:

ifconfig eth0 mtu 1438

----------

## t_yorke

posso provare 

però penso che nn sia questo il problema io nn conosco i termini giusti ancora li devo imparare ^_^ cmq...

da quello che ho capito la rete è eht0 quando mi collego con adsl-start da quello che ho capito lui attiva una connessione (es ppp0)

di queste ne potrei avere diù ppp0 ppp1 etc...

in teoria ppp0 dovrebbe essere di default ma nn è così 

ogni volta devo digliero io con route add default ppp0 però ogni tanto anche se resta connesso 

è come se perde il collegamento con ppp0

secondo me è questo il mio problema 

ma non so come risolverlo

per favore non mi bastonate se ho detto cose assurde e non ho usato il linguaggio giusto  :Laughing:   please

----------

## fra

ma il pc è in rete o connesso direttamente ?? se sei connesso direttamente con una comune adsl perchè hai abilitato dhcp su eth0 ?? e a che ti serve impostare il gateway su eth0 ???  :Question: 

----------

## t_yorke

io ho solo una connessione adsl con un modem ethernet

non lo so se ho fatto bene

----------

## IlGab

 *Quote:*   

> ogni volta devo digliero io con route add default ppp0 però ogni tanto anche se resta connesso 

 

Questo perchè tu alla scehda di rete hai dato un indirizzo ip di cui non ha bisogno.

Se hai solo il modem connesso direttamente alla scheda di rete e non hai altri apparati di rete non hai bisogno di un ip sull' eth0 per poter fare PPPoE.

Leva quindi la configurazione a eth0 e vedrai che non dovrai più fare route add... bla bla bla, ma si arrangerà a prendere di default ppp0.

----------

## t_yorke

 *IlGab wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ogni volta devo digliero io con route add default ppp0 però ogni tanto anche se resta connesso  
> 
> Questo perchè tu alla scehda di rete hai dato un indirizzo ip di cui non ha bisogno.
> 
> Se hai solo il modem connesso direttamente alla scheda di rete e non hai altri apparati di rete non hai bisogno di un ip sull' eth0 per poter fare PPPoE.
> ...

 

come dovrei fare? eheh

----------

## t_yorke

per quanto riguarda il collegamento ho solamente fatto adsl-setup

----------

## guerro

 *Quote:*   

> come dovrei fare? eheh

 

```

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

# rc-update del net.eth0

```

 :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## t_yorke

scherzavo sono connesso

sembra andare bene

----------

## oRDeX

non ho capito il finale  :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

----------

## t_yorke

ho cambiato la risp dovevo mettere edit  :Very Happy: 

cmq ho quasi risolto il problema 

si collega direttamente e rimane sempre connesso solo che ogni tanto 

la linea si blocca e dopo un pò si riprende da sola senza che io faccio "route add default ppp0"

ma forse questo è un problema che deriva dal modem o filtri....

da vedere 

cmq grazie dell'aiuto

----------

## t_yorke

mi è stato collegato per un bel pò di tempo senza problemi 

però ho ancora un problema quando ho riavviato 

la connessione non mi partiva più 

ho fatto ifconfig e c'era solo "lo"

per collegarmi ho impostato ancora la connessione come prima poi 

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

# rc-update del net.eth0

e adsl-stop --> adsl-start

e si collega 

strano che al riavvio non si collega più 

questo è il mio ifconfig 

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ~ # ifconfig
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:A6:6C:DC:41
> 
>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

cosa posso aver sbagliato?

faccio sempre casiniT_T

----------

